# Diesel Fuel Additives Inquiry



## highmarker (Jul 27, 2015)

So, now with winter winding down, I thought I would inquire about diesel fuel additives.

1. Did you put any anti-gel additive in your Cruze TD this past winter?

2. Do you put any cleaning additive (to remove water, etc.) in your Cruze TD on a regular basis?

3. Do you put any cetane boost additive in your Cruze TD on a regular basis?

I live in northern Utah where the coldest temperature I saw at my house in the early morning was -14 °F. I park my car in my garage so it rarely sits below freezing over night. I haven't put any additives (anti-gel, water removal, cetane boost, etc.) in my CTD yet. I'm just curious what other CTD owners are doing.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

I've never added anything to the fuel this winter or the one last year. The coldest tempurature I saw this year was around -25 °C. The coldest one I saw last winter was -30 °C. Both times my Cruze started just fine. There's Esso stations in my area I use to fill up with Diesel. The station's fuel seems to be fairly well managed and used enough that I haven't had any gelling issues.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The 2014-2015 winter, we had to add Diesel-911 once, after a -16*F (ambient) night, the fuel gelled and the vehicle wouldn't start. I attribute this to not enough anti-gel put in the fuel at the station. Other times it got nearly that cold, we just put it in the garage, which is insulated, so no issues.

We haven't used anything else, though.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

More to read here:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-.../101161-gms-advice-diesel-fuel-additives.html


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

I run AMSOIL's Cetane Boost with every fill-up. I guess I'll be the test bed for doing this and see how things go as the mileage racks up.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I run PowerService DieselKleen (silver) in the warm weather, and their Diesel Fuel Supplement (white) in the cold. Happy with the results so far as I've had 7,000 trouble free miles in the car.


----------



## highmarker (Jul 27, 2015)

BlueTopaz and CruzeDan,

It appears that you both have very low miles on your CTD's (less than 10,000 miles). So, why did you decide to use additives in the first place? Have you previously owned diesel vehicles and used additives in those vehicles, did you do some research and gained information that persuaded your decision, or did someone else convince you to use additives?

I am very interested to see how additives affect your performance.

By the way, from what I've read about cetane, if you suspect that the cetane in your fuel is low, then you can add cetane booster and that might make the engine run smoother and quieter. I am thinking about trying some cetane booster just to see if it make the car run quieter. Is that a good way to tell if you need cetane booster or not? Or am I worried about something that doesn't really matter anyway?


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

highmarker said:


> BlueTopaz and CruzeDan,
> 
> It appears that you both have very low miles on your CTD's (less than 10,000 miles). So, why did you decide to use additives in the first place? Have you previously owned diesel vehicles and used additives in those vehicles, did you do some research and gained information that persuaded your decision, or did someone else convince you to use additives?
> 
> ...



I have 25k on my Cruze diesel now. I have always ran AMSOIL Cetane boost in my previous 91 Jetta diesel. Diesel over here in the US is not of the best quality, at least that is how I see it. Over in Europe they have much better quality fuel than we do. Plus for the cost extra I don't think it is all that much and don't see what it can hurt other than maybe my wallet.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I have not used any additives and don't really plan too. I did use Power Service in a 95 Mercedes Diesel. When I read that GM doesn't recommend any additives I just assume they know about our engines than I do. The only exception I could see is if we have very very cold weather like -20 or colder and honestly if it gets that cold where I live I am ok to just stay home.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

always parked outside, -50 is as cold as it will get

no additives ever.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

highmarker said:


> So, now with winter winding down, I thought I would inquire about diesel fuel additives.
> 
> 1. Did you put any anti-gel additive in your Cruze TD this past winter?
> 
> ...


157K miles and I've never put anything but diesel in my tank. No issues whatsoever related to fuel. Started fine at -9F, which was the coldest temp I experienced.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

highmarker said:


> So, now with winter winding down, I thought I would inquire about diesel fuel additives.
> 
> 1. Did you put any anti-gel additive in your Cruze TD this past winter?
> 
> ...


I use Power Service (White bottle) when I am going to see temperatures -10F or lower. Better safe than sorry. I must also say I monitor the fuel rail temperature and it really warms up fast. (Not sure how fast the fuel temp in the tank comes up.)
I


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

BlueTopaz said:


> highmarker said:
> 
> 
> > BlueTopaz and CruzeDan,
> ...


I agree here. Diesel in the US isn't of the best quality, and it can vary greatly pump to pump. I researched, and decided that the qualities the PowerService additives possessed were worth the minimal cost (costs like $.50 a tank) and that when used as directed wouldn't do any damage to the vehicle. Mainly I wanted it to boost the lubricity of the fuel, but I also noticed the motor runs smoother and quieter with the boost in cetane. The summer additive also has injector cleaner, while the winter prevents gelling which are two qualities I wanted. I know GM doesn't recommend additives, but they say the same thing across the board now from transmissions to gas motors. I am confident in the PowerService products. I've used it from my first fill up with the car in every single tank since. I get my diesel from the same WaWa as well, since the local ambulance company does as well, guaranteeing the product is always pretty fresh. When I had my gas car I always used toptier fuel, I consider my additive in diesel along the same lines. You probably don't need an additive, but I like using it and like the results so far, and I don't worry about the couple of dollars cost. I'm still saving a ton over my 22 mpg H6 Subaru that used premium. Do some research on your own on the topic, while using our opinions here in the forum and you will find your answer! (The only additives I would stay away from are the ones that disperse the water through the system and through the injectors instead of helping the water/fuel separator.)


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I run saw (3)oz each AMSoil's Injector cleaner/lube and Cetane boost every fillup. 30,000 miles here.


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

highmarker said:


> So, now with winter winding down, I thought I would inquire about diesel fuel additives.
> 
> 1. Did you put any anti-gel additive in your Cruze TD this past winter?
> 
> ...


1. No
2. No
3. No
My car is parked outside.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

DECruzer said:


> 1. No
> 2. No
> 3. No
> My car is parked outside.



1. yes
2. yes
3. yes

I live in real world northern ILL, a State where BioDiesel is mandated and B20 is common and the pumps mostly are NOT labeled for cetane or Biodiesel content! The town I live in holds the State record for lowest temp of -37 F, the low price diesel retailers i.e. Murphy next to Wally world sells diesel with very little anti-gel that it will not even pump from the pump when its +2 F outside. For old tech diesel I've always used Power Service with no fuel issues and shopped at high volume truck stop i.e. Petro. With new tech diesel i.e. Cruze with emission equipment and DFP I've switch to either Stanadyne, Howes, or Royal Purple "designer" expensive diesel conditioners as these seems to meet GM requirement for "emission equipment friendly", minimizes particulate matter, also of a "demulsifier" type so as to complement aidding the Cruze equipped water separator and yes you do have to drain the unit periodically. Frequency depends on quality of fuel and keeping the tank full during cold temps to minimize condensation. Lastly my vehicles sit outdoors all day/night long and they MUST reliably start when I'm ready to leave without the need to screw around cranking them until the battery is almost dead with starting fluid or the need to jump start.


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

theonlypheonix said:


> 1. yes
> 2. yes
> 3. yes
> 
> I live in real world northern ILL, a State where BioDiesel is mandated and B20 is common and the pumps mostly are NOT labeled for cetane or Biodiesel content! The town I live in holds the State record for lowest temp of -37 F, the low price diesel retailers i.e. Murphy next to Wally world sells diesel with very little anti-gel that it will not even pump from the pump when its +2 F outside. For old tech diesel I've always used Power Service with no fuel issues and shopped at high volume truck stop i.e. Petro. With new tech diesel i.e. Cruze with emission equipment and DFP I've switch to either Stanadyne, Howes, or Royal Purple "designer" expensive diesel conditioners as these seems to meet GM requirement for "emission equipment friendly", minimizes particulate matter, also of a "demulsifier" type so as to complement aidding the Cruze equipped water separator and yes you do have to drain the unit periodically. Frequency depends on quality of fuel and keeping the tank full during cold temps to minimize condensation. Lastly my vehicles sit outdoors all day/night long and they MUST reliably start when I'm ready to leave without the need to screw around cranking them until the battery is almost dead with starting fluid or the need to jump start.


Lord help ya. I bet you and someone in the UP of Michigan compete for coldest temps. I'd be movin' to Florida. Ha. Do you have the optional oil pan heater?


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

Fortunately we had only one day(night) of -37 F that I can remember, Jan 15, 2009. Needless to say that I did not own the Cruze then but did own my F350 6.0L with block heater.:eusa_clap:

Nope don't have a block heater on the Cruze now but one is in the works for the near future, a add on tank type. But retirement is around the corner and the wife has mentioned Florida several times already. :grin:


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

theonlypheonix said:


> Fortunately we had only one day(night) of -37 F that I can remember, Jan 15, 2009. Needless to say that I did not own the Cruze then but did own my F350 6.0L with block heater.:eusa_clap:
> 
> Nope don't have a block heater on the Cruze now but one is in the works for the near future, a add on tank type. But retirement is around the corner and the wife has mentioned Florida several times already. :grin:


I would have thought that Phoenix was higher on your list.


----------



## gunner6165 (Dec 28, 2014)

1. No
2. No
3. No

I have thought of trying Power Service for colder weather, just to see.
Duramax gets Power Service White bottle or Silver Bottle depending on time of yr, it seems happier


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

Tomko said:


> I would have thought that Phoenix was higher on your list.


The wife has friends and relatives in Florida and there is an old saying, happy wife... happy life.
But she is a die hard CUBS fan so Phoenix might work? :grin:


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

theonlypheonix said:


> Fortunately we had only one day(night) of -37 F that I can remember, Jan 15, 2009. Needless to say that I did not own the Cruze then but did own my F350 6.0L with block heater.:eusa_clap:
> 
> Nope don't have a block heater on the Cruze now but one is in the works for the near future, a add on tank type. But retirement is around the corner and the wife has mentioned Florida several times already. :grin:


There are many other threads on the heater, but it's actually a _oil pan_ heater. Since my car wasn't optioned with it from the factory, I had a dealer price everything out for me and it was over $450. So I won't bother. And in most places, it's not necessary. Your place, eh, it might be worth it.:uhh:


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

No additives of any kind so far. The car stays outside all the time, last year we had a week where our highest temp was -2F, had one night it got down to -15F. As long as I remembered to wait on the glow plugs (or used remote start), everything was fine. The one morning I forgot the glow plugs it cranked for maybe 10 seconds before starting.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Just crossed 70k miles this weekend, have never used an additive and have never had an issue starting.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Kexlox said:


> No additives of any kind so far. The car stays outside all the time, last year we had a week where our highest temp was -2F, had one night it got down to -15F. As long as I remembered to wait on the glow plugs (or used remote start), everything was fine. The one morning I forgot the glow plugs it cranked for maybe 10 seconds before starting.


This just happened to me. If you don't wait for the glow plug light to go out when you are starting manually and it's really cold, it does take a few seconds longer to start.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

MilTownSHO said:


> Just crossed 70k miles this weekend, have never used an additive and have never had an issue starting.



Try buying your diesel fuel in ILL or any State that mandates B20 when its that cold and see how far you get without additives !! DO YOU FEEL LUCKY? LOL


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

theonlypheonix said:


> Try buying your diesel fuel in ILL or any State that mandates B20 when its that cold and see how far you get without additives !! DO YOU FEEL LUCKY? LOL


When I drive through that state I don't stop. LOL

Illinois = Taxes, Tolls, Traffic!


----------



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

As with my favorite oil which is Scheaffers made here in St. Louis Mo they make fuel additives also and that's my choice I have ran there Diesel treat 2000 in my 03 7.3l Powerstroke of course non-emissons and see great performance and less motor noise. It is rated number 6 on the lubricity chart which you will find here 
http://www.jatonkam35s.com/DeuceTechnicalManuals/Diesel_fuel_additive_test.pdf . It needs the lubrication for it was made for the old school diesel. In the Cruze I run there Soysheild which is an all season additive and mainly done for the extra lubrication for the fuel system have done so with no issues since 24000 miles and now at 38000 so I will continue . At one time diesel fuel was 500 ppm sulfur content and now it is 0nly 15 ppm sulfur. So now it is a lot drier and not much in lubrication. Yes are Cruzes are new school and designed to perform on what is available to use but a little extra lubrication and cetane surely cannot hurt as long as you are using a high quality product. And as we all know diesel fuel consistency is not near as good as gasoline.ccasion14:


----------



## kbarzo (Jan 31, 2016)

No additives here either. I work for an oil refinery, and talked to the lab techs. The cloud point (the point where the fuel starts to gel or the wax gets cloudy) on our diesel is around -25°, so there is no point in adding an antigel. We also have a lubricity additive also for the ultra low sulfur diesel now.


----------



## Reno12469 (Sep 25, 2015)

Live in Minnesota, didn't use additives at all the first year.(parked in garage) The next winter, went to start my car one day when it was -10 and wind was 40mph, didn't start. It was trying to, had enough cranking and all but the fuel was gelled up. Pushed it into the garage and turned the heater on and got a ride to work. Started putting in Howes until after I read on a diesel forum ranking diesel additives that it actually hurts the lubricity rating. That is one of the main things that matters to me. Ultra low sulfur diesel has almost all of it lubricity properties stripped from it to get the ppm down. Then companines add additives to try and make up for it to sell at gas stations. I still don't trust it so now I run Opti-Lube XPD in my car all year long. Never gelled up last winter. 60k and i want the best for my injectors.


----------

